
Light Takes the Multi-Camera Trend to the Extreme with a Nine-Lens Camera Phone - Anon84
https://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2018/07/light-takes-the-multi-camera-trend-to-the-extreme-with-a-nine-lens-camera-phone/
======
ksaj
They should get Nigel Tufnel to be their spokes character. Or do they have to
wait for the lenses to go to 11?

------
primis
Trypophobia inducing

------
jobigoud
[2018]

